# General > Recipes >  Corn meal?

## silverlady

Does anyone know where I can get corn meal?  I want to make corn bread to go with my chilli, but cannot seem to find corn meal locally...Tesco staff hadn't heard of it..!  
Ta muchly   :Wink:

----------


## cakesbycarrieanne

Hey silverlady, 

Tesco does carry corn meal it just goes under the name of maize meal which is probably why the staff couldn't find it  :Smile:  It's exactly the same thing as you would find in the States. The only difference is that this is white meal instead of the more common yellow. This shouldn't affect the flavour, your cornbread will just look a little more pale  :Smile:  Hope you find it, think it's in the specialty section.

----------


## brandy

ill have a look tomorrow as ive been looking for it as well...
now if i can just get a hold of vanilla wafers for banana pudding!

----------


## henry20

Have you tried J A Mackay (Thurso) - they tend to have stuff you can't source elsewhere!  :Smile:

----------


## silverlady

Thanks all!  Will have a look next time  in Tesco (daily visits anyway LOL!!) I must be a corn fiend cos I prefer  the corn tortillas to the floury ones too!!

----------


## Scunner

is Polenta the same as cornmeal?    I bought a bag from Tesco Wick.   I use it with breadcrumbs on fish

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

Yeh polenta is the same - I've used it for making corn dogs!! Yummy.......  I bought it from J A Mackays in Thurso

----------


## brandy

i had a look in tescos but didnt see any! omg i would love to make some corn dogs!

----------


## Honey Bun

You can get corn meal from www.americansweets.co.uk www.americanstatesideco.co.uk  either one or the other.

I have some Quaker yellow corn meal have not used it yet.  I ordered it from this Co. They have a lot of goodies.


worth a look

----------


## roadbowler

yes, corn meal is often misnamed as polenta! Polenta or Polenta Grassa is a cooked corn meal Italian dish. corn meal is corn meal. sheesh! it's like selling pasta flour and calling it "Ravioli". Never have seen it (maize meal) in wick tesco but, they are rather annoying for having products one week and never stocking them again!

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

> yes, corn meal is often misnamed as polenta! Polenta or Polenta Grassa is a cooked corn meal Italian dish. corn meal is corn meal. sheesh! it's like selling pasta flour and calling it "Ravioli". Never have seen it (maize meal) in wick tesco but, they are rather annoying for having products one week and never stocking them again!


It is often sold in its raw state in this country as polenta (I am aware it is not polenta until it has been boiled up but Im afraid that the manufacturers abviously disagree with you).  I have bought it from J Mackays in Thurso and it is indeed Corn meal as previously mentioned.........

----------


## rich833

www.americangoodies.co.uk might be able to import it for you, not sure if they currently have it though.

----------


## brandy

can get it off amazon for pretty cheap at teh moment!

----------


## Blondie

> i had a look in tescos but didnt see any! omg i would love to make some corn dogs!


What is a corn dog?

----------


## brandy

basically its a hot dog on a stick.. dipped in cornmeal batter and fried.

----------

